# ISO Chana masala recipe



## Alix (Feb 24, 2017)

Got all the ingredients (I think) but never made it. Anyone want to give me a walk through?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 25, 2017)

I have used this recipe, Alix: Chana Masala (Savory Indian Chick Peas) Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Happy belated Birthday!


----------

